# Jamie Eason on the cover of a  Muscle Mag



## Nightowl (Oct 16, 2010)

She has a spread inside this months magazine.  She looks great!


If you get time in the stores check her out

Yea Jamie!


----------



## MyK (Oct 16, 2010)

pics please!!!!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice. I heart Jamie Eason.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Oct 16, 2010)

Does she age at all? Just Wow!


----------



## MDR (Oct 16, 2010)

Never seen a pic I didn't like.


----------



## Curt James (Oct 16, 2010)

I have that issue. Will snap pics and post tomorrow.


----------



## MDR (Oct 16, 2010)

Curt James said:


> I have that issue. Will snap pics and post tomorrow.



You are a gentleman and a scholar.


----------



## Curt James (Oct 16, 2010)

lol  Thank you, good sir.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 17, 2010)

Curt James said:


> I have that issue. Will snap pics and post tomorrow.



My hero.


----------



## Doublebase (Oct 17, 2010)

no pic


----------



## Curt James (Oct 17, 2010)

^^^pic!


----------



## 240PLUS (Oct 17, 2010)

Well...I was hoping for a pic.


----------



## Curt James (Oct 17, 2010)

Nightowl said:


> *Jamie Eason on the cover of a  Muscle Mag*



Here's a better cover scan courtesy of *VintageMuscleMags*.

Their website was established to assist collectors in their search for magazines and related material to add to their collections and for anyone who appreciates bodybuilding, weightlifting, physique and strength magazines and wants to view and research the history of such magazines. 

 One frustration in collecting can be searching for a magazine that you eventually discover does not exist. Now, by clicking on magazines you have access to a database of nearly 9000 magazines with a listing of month, year, volume and issue number and cover person(s) and in many cases a scan.







image link: *Muscle Mag International*


----------



## vortrit (Oct 17, 2010)

Nightowl said:


> She has a *spread* inside this months magazine.  She looks great!
> 
> 
> If you get time in the stores check her out
> ...



I'm still waiting to see that part!


----------

